# carboys off cement floors



## danc (Oct 31, 2010)

Why are carboys supposed to be sitting off a cement floor? I have seen this recommendation in many places.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 31, 2010)

For one thing if you bump the carboy on the floor it could crack. Secondly concrete usually stays cool so it can keep the wine from fermenting dry and then clearing. It would be fine though for bulk aging. Put some rubber mats down to protect them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2010)

When a carboy is full there is more pressure in them than empty. Slight bumbs could crack them. Concrete is hard and will suck heat out of wine. I try to at least have coragated cardboard or something between a carboy and the floor. Sometimes I can set them on a pallet. Now mine are on lower shelves.


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 31, 2010)

I use these (gray) on the floor of my wine room. Very nice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are very nice. Where and how much?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 31, 2010)

They're about 10-15$ a 4 pack at WallyWorld


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't have a wallyworld. Maybe WalMart which can be a wallyworld thru the checkout.


----------



## deboard (Oct 31, 2010)

When I ordered my frozen grape bucket, it came in a large box with 4 good size styrofoam insulators that are about an inch thick. These work well as well, and gives you a good excuse to buy a frozen grape bucket!


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, walmart or Big Lot's if you have them near you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 31, 2010)

I have these black rubber mats I bought at Home Depot and Lowes for about $18.00. You can connect as many together as you wish. They are very comfortable to stand on but you can also bounce a carboy down on them pretty hard (nice security). The only negative is you have to leave them outside for about a week to get rid of that fresh rubber smell.


----------



## BobF (Oct 31, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> They're about 10-15$ a 4 pack at WallyWorld


 
What dept are they in?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 31, 2010)

BobF said:


> What dept are they in?



I've founbd them ib both house wear and toys


----------



## Sirs (Oct 31, 2010)

you can also get them in sporting goods too where they got the exercise stuff


----------



## Boyd (Nov 1, 2010)

Try construction sites for pieces of blue or pink styrofoam. Works slick and cuts easily to size with a sharp knife. Score and break off.


----------



## Ohiyo (Aug 3, 2011)

My carboys sit on these. Off the concrete and super easy to move around.

http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-93888.html


----------



## Stefani (Aug 3, 2011)

Great Tip!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2011)

Or if you have some of those vinyl flooring tiles that works also. Milk crates work well also and you can use them to transport the carboys in as they have built in handles and prevent side to side carboy bums also.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Ohiyo said:


> My carboys sit on these. Off the concrete and super easy to move around.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-93888.html



I also have five of those in my basement. I can't say enough about them. I have the larger ones they sell and have either boards or plywood on them and can fit three carboys on each one. When bottling, I set the empty case on them and fill them up. A few days later I just wheel it over to the rack and never have to lift a case.

Don't rush out and buy them. They're on sale all the time.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 3, 2011)

When I was younger and first starting construction they told me sitting on concrete floors would give you hemorrhoids. Wouldn't want wine with rodes


----------



## Daisy317 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have rubber mat rugs in mind for my cement floor. Walmart sells them for like 19 bucks in the exercise department. They're non-skid for under treadmills. The one I saw was 2 1/2 ft wide and 72 inches long. 

I need something better than just a towel to lay under my carboys when I use my drill mounted carboy cleaner. I would probably (literally) cry if I cracked one. I'm finally starting to get my supplies up.


----------

